# H: IG W: any 40k



## danielc194 (Mar 10, 2013)

hello.
i have for trade:
company command squad
lascannon team
leman russ with battle cannon, bolters and lascannon
20 guardsmen
chimera
codex
i know its not much which is why im nto asking for much in return, but any offers (UK only please!) but any trades please post on this or PM me! i will also accept selling bits seperate.
thanks to all


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

PM sent


----------

